# SW Ohio 2021 Crappie Bloom



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

If you can, be there Monday 5 April through Wednesday April 7. Still early but this pattern of weather gives an early payoff. Especially from shore.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

TheKing said:


> If you can, be there Monday 5 April through Wednesday April 7. Still early but this pattern of weather gives an early payoff. Especially from shore.
> View attachment 467390


Took Thekings advice and made it out to the lake today. 
Fish are definitely on the move. All fish were caught in just a few feet of water close to cover. Fished minnows about 18" under a bobber. 
Between my nephew and I, we caught maybe 30 with 10 keepers. 
Much different from my previous 3 outings to the same spot. 

Should start getting real fun here soon























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

TheKing said:


> If you can, be there Monday 5 April through Wednesday April 7. Still early but this pattern of weather gives an early payoff. Especially from shore.
> View attachment 467390


Yes, was good advice to get out today, on 4/7. The crappie were biting at Loramie for my wife and I, caught some keepers with a few in the 11 inch range. Minnows about 2 ft under a bobber, the bigger females closer in to the brush.


----------



## Hy Kriemz (Mar 31, 2021)

Thanks for the report. Brown at Buck Creek should be good . Best news i've heard all year. Enjoy your dinner.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I took my own advice and fished Rocky Fork yesterday from 8:30am till noon. Tried about 20-30 different spots and did not get a bite. Didn't see much at all on fish finder. Water temps mid to upper 50's. Glad to see the successful reports.


----------



## Hy Kriemz (Mar 31, 2021)

TheKing said:


> I took my own advice and fished Rocky Fork yesterday from 8:30am till noon. Tried about 20-30 different spots and did not get a bite. Didn't see much at all on fish finder. Water temps mid to upper 50's. Glad to see the successful reports.


tHANK YOU FOR taking point. We should all be grateful that you took the front of the spear for the rest of us. Your fish will obviously come. Great report , sorry you got skunked but information is always helpful. I figure the biggins are moving out of the shallows and will allow LUNCH TO GET IN TO SACRIFICE THEMSELVES FOR OUR TUMMIES.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Went to Cowan on Monday 4/5. Didn't see any or catch any shallow. They were all in 21 to 23 FOW. Caught a lot of dinky crappies, white bass, one really nice channel cat and one itty bitty sauger - all on minnows. Brought home a few including 2 hybrids for poor man's lobster for later this week.


----------

